#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo Provedor Completo

## torreferr

Provedor em Operação rede nova cabeada e alguns no rádio 5.8, e tem também um condomínio sendo atendido no ptp via fibra, link de 200M Dedicado pagando 10 o mega na fibra, 100 Clientes na base, media instalação mes 60 fazendo uma divulgação legal, o motivo da venda é mudança de pais, pois surgiu oportunidade e nao tem como tocar mais.

Rede Fica em São Paulo no Municipio Itapevi/SP

Sistema 100% Automatizado com MK-AUTH + GerenciaNet + Mikrotik

Pagina Ativa na Web e Google Meu Negocio!

Valor Para Venda: 110.000,00
(Não Inclui CNPJ)

Interessados podem chamar via email

[email protected] ou [email protected]

----------

